# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  تغییر اندازه فرم متناسب با رزولیشن

## سنبله کار

همونطور که می دونید در ویندوز انواع رزولیشن پیش بینی شده که هر کسی بنا بر سلیقه و نیازش یکی از اونها رو انتخاب می کنه .
هنگامی که ما برنامه ای رو برای کاربران نامشخصی تهیه می کنیم نمی دونیم که اونها از چه رزولیشنی استفاده می کنن تا اندازه فرمهامونو متناسب با اون طراحی کنیم .
از طرفی اگر بخواهیم موقع اجرای برنامه رزولیشن صفحه نمایش کاربر رو به رزولیشنی مناسب برنامه خودمون تغییر بدیم عملا خلاف قاعده userfriend کار کردیم و به مرور خودمون باعث کاهش محبوبیت برنامه می شیم .
این مقدمه برای این بود که از دوستان بخوام بهترین روشی که برای تغییر اندازه فرمها و کنترلهای داخلشون سراغ دارن اعلام کنن به طوری که به صورت داینامیک حتی با اضافه شدن یا کم شدن کنترلها باز هم فرم بدون ارور تغییر اندازه بده .
ممنون

----------


## moustafa

خود من با این مسئله در محل کار مواجه شدم دو برنامه یکی با اکسس و دیگری  با دلفی که روی رزولوشن خاصی تنظیم شده هر کاربری که می خواهد کار کنه هی باید رزولوشن سیستم رو بنا به برنامه خودش تنظیم کنه

----------


## سنبله کار

یک تابعی نوشتم که بر اساس رزولیشن ضریبی به سایز تمام کنترلهای فرم می ده البته کامل آزمایش نکردم ولی فکر می کنم با کمی اصلاحات چیز خوبی بشه .

Public Function resiz(frm)
On Error GoTo Err_Command
Dim i, z
Call Get_System_Metrics
Select Case dblXRes
Case 800
z = 1.25
Case 1024
z = 1.6
Case 1152
z = 1.8
Case 1280
z = 2
Case 1600
z = 2.5
Case 1792
z = 2.8
Case 1800
z = 2.8125
Case 1856
z = 2.9
Case 1920
z = 3
Case Else
z = 1
End Select
Forms(frm).InsideHeight = Forms(frm).InsideHeight * z
Forms(frm).InsideWidth = Forms(frm).InsideWidth * z
Forms(frm).Detail.Height = Forms(frm).Detail.Height * z
For i = 0 To Forms(frm).Controls.Count
Forms(frm).Controls(i).left = Forms(frm).Controls(i).left * z
Forms(frm).Controls(i).top = Forms(frm).Controls(i).top * z
Forms(frm).Controls(i).Width = Forms(frm).Controls(i).Width * z
Forms(frm).Controls(i).Height = Forms(frm).Controls(i).Height * z
Forms(frm).Controls(i).FontSize = Forms(frm).Controls(i).FontSize * (z / 1.3)
Next
Exit_Command:
    Exit Function

Err_Command:
    MsgBox Err.Description, , Err.Number
    Resume Exit_Command
End Function
برای بدست آوردن رزولیشن هم از اینجااستفاده کنید.
برای استفاده از این تابع کافیه در لود فرم این کد نوشته بشه resiz (Me.name)

----------


## ROGHANI

با سلام
در یکی از پرسشها راه حل تنظیم خودکار ابعاد فرم آمده بود. به این صورت که برنامه دستور تغییر SCREEN RESOLUTION را هنگام باز شدن صادر و پس از خروج نیز  تغییرات را به حالت قبل در می آورد. اما مشکل اینجاست که هنگام ورود به برنامه  MONITOR SETTING   روی 60HERTZ‌ تنظیم میشود که موجب چشمک زدن مانیتور می شود. آیا برای حل این مشکل راحی وجود دارد.

----------


## amirsadeghi

بهتره که ابعاد ملنیتور رو کم و زیاد نکنی ابعاد فرمها تو کم و زیاد کن
محل قرار گیری کنترل ها رو به صورت در حال اجرای برنامه بده 
مانیتور رو چک کن با استفاده از تنظیمات مانیتور ابعاد فرمها تو تنظیم کن

----------


## ROGHANI

وقتیکه برنامه روی چند کامپیوتر با مانیتورهای متفاوت کار می کنه باید چکار کرد

----------


## amirsadeghi

تو کافیه یک بار توی کامپیوتر خودت با رزولوشن های مختلف امتحان کنی ابعاد فرم و جای کنترل ها رو توی form_activate بدی بعد هر جا اجرا بشه درسته

----------


## ROGHANI

درصورتی درست کار میکنه که رزولیشن همه مانیتورها یکسان باشه.
آیا در غیر اینصورت جواب میدهد؟؟؟؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

شما متونی همشه فرمهات را بصورت سایز مشخص طراحی کنی که هچکاه نیاز به اینکه مانیتور رانتظیم کنی نباشه

----------


## ROGHANI

یعنی هنگام اجرا مطابق ابعاد تعریف شده در بیاید.
اگر اینطوری باشد روی صفحه مانیتور بزرگ قسمتی از صفحه خالی خواهد بود مگر اینکه رزولیشن یکسان باشد.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب  شما می خوای هنگام اجرا تمام صفحه باشه یا بصورت اندازه خاصی باشه

----------


## amirsadeghi

نگاه کن
تو وقتی اندازه مانیتورت مثلا 800*600 باشه اندازه فرم رو میدی 800*600 و وقتی اندازه مانیتور 1024*768 باشه اندازه فرمت رو می دی 1024*768 البته خودت باید بررسی کنی ببینی الان رزولوشن چنده بع ابعاد فرم رو تغییر بدی
همه این کارها توی رویداد activate اتفاق می افته
متوجه شدی چی شد؟

----------


## ROGHANI

دوستان 
1- miz9000 
تمام صفحه
2- amirsadeghi
هر مانیتوری ممکنه روی یک ابعادی مثلا   800*600  یا 1024*768 تنظیم باشه .ما نمیتوانیم اپراتورها را مجبور کنیم مثلا کامپیوترشان را روی  800*600  تنظیم کنند. یک برنامه صحیح آنست که ابعادش متناسب با رزولیشن مانیتورها ابعادش متغیر و به اندازه تمام صفحه مانیتور درآید.

----------


## amirsadeghi

خوب من هم همینو میگم
میگم وقتی فرم می خواد لود بشه بررسی کن ببین سیستمی که برنامه داره روش اجرا میشه رزولوشنش چنده
خواب وقتی فهمیدی حالا ابعاد فرمتو تنظیم کن
sub form_activate()
form.width = screen.width
form.heigh = screen.height
end sub
حالا کم و زیادشو بعد خودت انجام بده
حالا روال کار رو فهمیدی یا بازم برات توضیح بدم

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب من اگه امکان داره یک نمونه بزار تامن متوجه منظور شما بشوم 

راستی ایدی من MRZ9000  می باشد نه MIZ9000

----------


## سنبله کار

در گفتگوی برنامه های کاربردی یکی از دوستان چنین چیزی رو قرار داده بود که بدرستی هم کار می کرد . اگه پیداش کنم آدرسشو قرار می دم .

----------


## mohammadgij

یعنی اینجوری شما می خوای اندازه تمام آبجکت ها و اندازه فونت اونا رو تغییر بدی؟ خب من فکر کنم یه چند سالی از انتخاب Shortcut برنامت تا اجرای فرم مورد نظر طول میکشه مگه نه؟




> یک برنامه صحیح آنست که ابعادش متناسب با رزولیشن مانیتورها ابعادش متغیر و به اندازه تمام صفحه مانیتور درآید.


این جمله از کی هست؟؟؟؟ من البته نسبت به تجربه محدودی که دارم توی سیستم هایی که دیدم  نرم افزار توی محیط 800*600 طراحی میشه و با تغییر رزولوشن مانیتور تنها اتفاقی که میفته اینه که نرم افزار مربوطه در Center مانیتور قرار میگیره و مابقی فضا رو صفحه سفید رنگ یا حالا به انتخاب کاربر پر می کنه

----------


## سنبله کار

من هم بعضی جاها همینی شما می گی قرار دادم اما می دونم که کاربرام علاقمندن فرمها انعطاف بیشتری داشته باشن .

----------


## شاپرک

من یه برنامه پیدا کردم که این کار رو انجام میده یعنی با تغییر سایز رزولوشن سایز تمام Object ها تغییر میکنه .... اما :
یک error داره که نمیتونم اصلاحش کنم .

----------


## سنبله کار

کافیه در لود هر فرم  بنویسید   ReSizeForm Me
اینم ماژولش

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Module    : modResizeForm
' Author    : Jamie Czernik BSc {jamie@jamiessoftware.tk}
' Purpose   : Resizes Microsoft Access forms to fit the current screen resolution.
' Use       : Work on a back-up copy of your application first.
'             Change the constant DESIGN_HORZRES to the horizontal screen resolution
'             used when forms were designed. Change the constant DESIGN_VERTRES to the
'             vertical screen resolution used when forms were designed.
'             Change DESIGN_PIXELS to the DPI used if required.
'             Call ResizeForm Me on the onLoad event for each form (even sub forms).
' Bugs:     : Tab controls and Option Groups are very difficult to handle - see comments
'             throughout code for more information. Scaling forms up works much better
'             than trying to scale forms down. Scaling down will probably distrot fronts.
'             FIX:- Redesign forms to fit lowest resoltion and scale up instead.
'             Send bug reports to: jamie@jamiessoftware.tk for future fixes.
'             (No immediate support is provided. *Please* check online help, message board
'             and latest version at http://www.jamiessoftware.tk before sending bug reports)
' Test:       Test your application at each possible screen resolution after installing.
' Please    : Consider donating $5 or $10 if you find this code useful by visiting:-
'             http://jamiessoftware.tk/resizeform/rf_download.html
' Credits   : This modResizeForm module was created by Jamie Czernik
'             Contains improvement suggestions/updates from:  Dr. Martin Dumskyj,
'             Nathan Carroll & Wilfrid Underwood.
'             Contains enhancements which fixed some problems in combo boxes, list
'             boxes, and tab controls from: Myke Myers.
' Updated   : July 2004.
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Option Compare Database
Option Explicit
'-----------------------------MODULE CONSTANTS & VARIABLES------------------------------
Private Const DESIGN_HORZRES As Long = 640   '<- CHANGE THIS VALUE TO THE RESOLUTION
                                                'YOU DESIGNED YOUR FORMS IN.
                                                '(e.g. 800 X 600 -> 800)
Private Const DESIGN_VERTRES As Long = 480   '<- CHANGE THIS VALUE TO THE RESOLUTION
                                                'YOU DESIGNED YOUR FORMS IN.
                                                '(e.g. 800 X 600 -> 600)
Private Const DESIGN_PIXELS As Long = 96        '<- CHANGE THIS VALUE TO THE DPI
                                                'SETTING YOU DESIGNED YOUR FORMS IN.
                                                '(If in doubt do not alter the
                                                'DESIGN_PIXELS setting as most
                                                'systems use 96 dpi.)
Public Const WM_HORZRES As Long = 8
Private Const WM_VERTRES As Long = 10
Private Const WM_LOGPIXELSX As Long = 88
Private Const TITLEBAR_PIXELS As Long = 18
Private Const COMMANDBAR_PIXELS As Long = 26
Private Const COMMANDBAR_LEFT As Long = 0
Private Const COMMANDBAR_TOP As Long = 1
Private OrigWindow As tWindow                   'Module level variable holds the
                                                'original window dimensions before
                                                'resize.

Private Type tRect
    left As Long
    Top As Long
    right As Long
    bottom As Long
End Type

Private Type tDisplay
    Height As Long
    Width As Long
    DPI As Long
End Type

Private Type tWindow
    Height As Long
    Width As Long
End Type

Private Type tControl
    Name As String
    Height As Long
    Width As Long
    Top As Long
    left As Long
End Type
'-------------------------- END MODULE CONSTANTS & VARIABLES----------------------------

'------------------------------------API DECLARATIONS-----------------------------------
Public Declare Function WM_apiGetDeviceCaps Lib "gdi32" Alias "GetDeviceCaps" _
(ByVal hdc As Long, ByVal nIndex As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function WM_apiGetDesktopWindow Lib "user32" Alias "GetDesktopWindow" _
() As Long

Public Declare Function WM_apiGetDC Lib "user32" Alias "GetDC" _
(ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function WM_apiReleaseDC Lib "user32" Alias "ReleaseDC" _
(ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal hdc As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function WM_apiGetWindowRect Lib "user32.dll" Alias "GetWindowRect" _
(ByVal hwnd As Long, lpRect As tRect) As Long

Private Declare Function WM_apiMoveWindow Lib "user32.dll" Alias "MoveWindow" _
(ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal x As Long, ByVal y As Long, ByVal nWidth As Long, _
ByVal nHeight As Long, ByVal bRepaint As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function WM_apiIsZoomed Lib "user32.dll" Alias "IsZoomed" _
(ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long
'--------------------------------- END API DECLARATIONS----------------------------------

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : getScreenResolution
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Jamie Czernik
' Purpose   : Function returns the current height, width and dpi.
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Private Function getScreenResolution() As tDisplay

Dim hDCcaps As Long
Dim lngRtn As Long

On Error Resume Next

    'API call get current resolution:-
    hDCcaps = WM_apiGetDC(0) 'Get display context for desktop (hwnd = 0).
    With getScreenResolution
        .Height = WM_apiGetDeviceCaps(hDCcaps, WM_VERTRES)
        .Width = WM_apiGetDeviceCaps(hDCcaps, WM_HORZRES)
        .DPI = WM_apiGetDeviceCaps(hDCcaps, WM_LOGPIXELSX)
    End With
    lngRtn = WM_apiReleaseDC(0, hDCcaps) 'Release display context.
    
End Function

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : getFactor
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Jamie Czernik
' Purpose   : Function returns the value that the form's/control's height, width, top &
'             left should be multiplied by to fit the current screen resolution.
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Private Function getFactor(blnVert As Boolean) As Single

Dim sngFactorP As Single

On Error Resume Next
    If getScreenResolution.DPI <> 0 Then
        sngFactorP = DESIGN_PIXELS / getScreenResolution.DPI
    Else
        sngFactorP = 1 'Error with dpi reported so assume 96 dpi.
    End If
    If blnVert Then 'return vertical resolution.
        getFactor = (getScreenResolution.Height / DESIGN_VERTRES) * sngFactorP
    Else 'return horizontal resolution.
        getFactor = (getScreenResolution.Width / DESIGN_HORZRES) * sngFactorP
    End If
    
End Function

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : ReSizeForm
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Jamie Czernik
' Purpose   : Routine should be called on a form's onOpen or onLoad event.
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Public Sub ReSizeForm(ByVal frm As Access.Form)

Dim rectWindow As tRect
Dim lngWidth As Long
Dim lngHeight As Long
Dim sngVertFactor As Single
Dim sngHorzFactor As Single

On Error Resume Next

    sngVertFactor = getFactor(True)  'Local function returns vertical size change.
    sngHorzFactor = getFactor(False)  'Local function returns horizontal size change.
    Resize sngVertFactor, sngHorzFactor, frm 'Local procedure to resize form sections & controls.
    If WM_apiIsZoomed(frm.hwnd) = 0 Then 'Don't change window settings for max'd form.
        Access.DoCmd.RunCommand acCmdAppMaximize 'Maximize the Access Window.
        'Store for dimensions in rectWindow:-
        Call WM_apiGetWindowRect(frm.hwnd, rectWindow)
        'Calculate and store form height and width in local variables:-
        With rectWindow
            lngWidth = .right - .left
            lngHeight = .bottom - .Top
        End With
        'Resize the form window as required (don't resize this for sub forms):-
        If frm.Parent.Name = VBA.vbNullString Then
            Call WM_apiMoveWindow(frm.hwnd, ((getScreenResolution.Width - _
            (sngHorzFactor * lngWidth)) / 2) - getLeftOffset, _
            ((getScreenResolution.Height - (sngVertFactor * lngHeight)) / 2) - _
            getTopOffset, lngWidth * sngHorzFactor, lngHeight * sngVertFactor, 1)
        End If
    End If
    Set frm = Nothing 'Free up resources.
    
End Sub

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : Resize
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Jamie Czernik
' Purpose   : Routine re-scales the form sections and controls.
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Private Sub Resize(sngVertFactor As Single, sngHorzFactor As Single, ByVal frm As Access.Form)

Dim ctl As Access.Control            'Form control variable.
Dim arrCtls() As tControl            'Array of Tab and Option Group control properties.
Dim lngI As Long                     'Loop counter.
Dim lngJ As Long                     'Loop counter.
Dim lngWidth As Long                 'Stores form's new width.
Dim lngHeaderHeight As Long          'Stores header's new height.
Dim lngDetailHeight As Long          'Stores detail's new height.
Dim lngFooterHeight As Long          'Stores footer's new height.
Dim blnHeaderVisible As Boolean      'True if form header visible before resize.
Dim blnDetailVisible As Boolean      'True if form detail visible before resize.
Dim blnFooterVisible As Boolean      'True if form footer visible before resize.
Const FORM_MAX As Long = 31680       'Maximum possible form width & section height.

On Error Resume Next
    
    With frm
        .Painting = False 'Turn off form painting.
        'Calculate form's new with and section heights and store in local variables
        'for later use:-
        lngWidth = .Width * sngHorzFactor
        lngHeaderHeight = .Section(Access.acHeader).Height * sngVertFactor
        lngDetailHeight = .Section(Access.acDetail).Height * sngVertFactor
        lngFooterHeight = .Section(Access.acFooter).Height * sngVertFactor
        'Now maximize the form's width and height while controls are being resized:-
        .Width = FORM_MAX
        .Section(Access.acHeader).Height = FORM_MAX
        .Section(Access.acDetail).Height = FORM_MAX
        .Section(Access.acFooter).Height = FORM_MAX
        'Hiding form sections during resize prevents invalid page fault after
        'resizing column widths for list boxes on forms with a header/footer:-
        blnHeaderVisible = .Section(Access.acHeader).Visible
        blnDetailVisible = .Section(Access.acDetail).Visible
        blnFooterVisible = .Section(Access.acFooter).Visible
        .Section(Access.acHeader).Visible = False
        .Section(Access.acDetail).Visible = False
        .Section(Access.acFooter).Visible = False
    End With
    'Resize array to hold 1 element:-
    ReDim arrCtls(0)
    'Gather properties for Tabs and Option Groups to recify height/width problems:-
    For Each ctl In frm.Controls
        If ((ctl.ControlType = Access.acTabCtl) Or _
        (ctl.ControlType = Access.acOptionGroup)) Then
            With arrCtls(lngI)
                .Name = ctl.Name
                .Height = ctl.Height
                .Width = ctl.Width
                .Top = ctl.Top
                .left = ctl.left
            End With
            lngI = lngI + 1
            ReDim Preserve arrCtls(lngI) 'Increase the size of the array.
        End If
    Next ctl
    'Resize and locate each control:-
    For Each ctl In frm.Controls
        If ctl.ControlType <> Access.acPage Then 'Ignore pages in Tab controls.
            With ctl
                .Height = .Height * sngVertFactor
                .left = .left * sngHorzFactor
                .Top = .Top * sngVertFactor
                .Width = .Width * sngHorzFactor
                .FontSize = .FontSize * sngVertFactor
                'Enhancement by Myke Myers --------------------------------------->
                'Fix certain Combo Box, List Box and Tab control properties:-
                Select Case .ControlType
                    Case Access.acListBox
                        .ColumnWidths = adjustColumnWidths(.ColumnWidths, sngHorzFactor)
                    Case Access.acComboBox
                        .ColumnWidths = adjustColumnWidths(.ColumnWidths, sngHorzFactor)
                        .ListWidth = .ListWidth * sngHorzFactor
                    Case Access.acTabCtl
                        .TabFixedWidth = .TabFixedWidth * sngHorzFactor
                        .TabFixedHeight = .TabFixedHeight * sngVertFactor
                End Select
                '------------------------------------> End enhancement by Myke Myers.
            End With
        End If
    Next ctl
    '*************************************************  *******
    '* Note if scaling form up: If Tab controls or Option   *
    '* Groups are too near the bottom or right side of the  *
    '* form they WILL distort due to the way that Access    *
    '* keeps the child controls within the control frame.   *
    '* Try moving these controls left or up if possible.    *
    '* The opposite is true for scaling down so in this     *
    '* case try moving these controls right or down.        *
    '*************************************************  *******
    'Now try to rectify Tabs and Option Groups height/widths:-
    For lngJ = 0 To lngI
        With frm.Controls.Item(arrCtls(lngJ).Name)
            .left = arrCtls(lngJ).left * sngHorzFactor
            .Top = arrCtls(lngJ).Top * sngVertFactor
            .Height = arrCtls(lngJ).Height * sngVertFactor
            .Width = arrCtls(lngJ).Width * sngHorzFactor
        End With
    Next lngJ
    'Now resize height for each section and form width using stored values:-
    With frm
        .Width = lngWidth
        .Section(Access.acHeader).Height = lngHeaderHeight
        .Section(Access.acDetail).Height = lngDetailHeight
        .Section(Access.acFooter).Height = lngFooterHeight
        'Now unhide form sections:-
        .Section(Access.acHeader).Visible = blnHeaderVisible
        .Section(Access.acDetail).Visible = blnDetailVisible
        .Section(Access.acFooter).Visible = blnFooterVisible
        .Painting = True 'Turn form painting on.
    End With
    Erase arrCtls 'Destory array.
    Set ctl = Nothing 'Free up resources.

End Sub

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : getTopOffset
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Jamie Czernik
' Purpose   : Function returns the total size in pixels of menu/toolbars at the top of
'             the Access window allowing the form to be positioned in the centre of the
'             screen.
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Private Function getTopOffset() As Long

Dim cmdBar As Object
Dim lngI As Long

On Error GoTo err

     For Each cmdBar In Application.CommandBars
        If ((cmdBar.Visible = True) And (cmdBar.Position = COMMANDBAR_TOP)) Then
            lngI = lngI + 1
        End If
     Next cmdBar
     getTopOffset = (TITLEBAR_PIXELS + (lngI * COMMANDBAR_PIXELS))

exit_fun:
    Exit Function
    
err:
    'Assume only 1 visible command bar plus the title bar:
    getTopOffset = TITLEBAR_PIXELS + COMMANDBAR_PIXELS
    Resume exit_fun
     
End Function

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : getLeftOffset
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Jamie Czernik
' Purpose   : Function returns the total size in pixels of menu/toolbars at the left of
'             the Access window allowing the form to be positioned in the centre of the
'             screen.
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Private Function getLeftOffset() As Long

Dim cmdBar As Object
Dim lngI As Long

On Error GoTo err

     For Each cmdBar In Application.CommandBars
        If ((cmdBar.Visible = True) And (cmdBar.Position = COMMANDBAR_LEFT)) Then
            lngI = lngI + 1
        End If
     Next cmdBar
     getLeftOffset = (lngI * COMMANDBAR_PIXELS)

exit_fun:
    Exit Function
    
err:
    'Assume no visible command bars:-
    getLeftOffset = 0
    Resume exit_fun
     
End Function
 
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : adjustColumnWidths
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Myke Myers [Split() replacement for Access 97 by Jamie Czernik]
' Purpose   : Adjusts column widths for list boxes and combo boxes.
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Private Function adjustColumnWidths(strColumnWidths As String, sngFactor As Single) _
As String

Dim astrColumnWidths() As String
Dim strTemp As String
Dim lngI As Long
Dim lngJ As Long

    'Get the column widths:-
    'THIS CODE BY JAMIE CZERNIK------------------------------------------->
    'Replace the Split() function as not available in Access 97:
    ReDim astrColumnWidths(0)
    For lngI = 1 To VBA.Len(strColumnWidths)
        Select Case VBA.Mid(strColumnWidths, lngI, 1)
            Case Is <> ";"
                astrColumnWidths(lngJ) = astrColumnWidths(lngJ) & VBA.Mid( _
                strColumnWidths, lngI, 1)
            Case ";"
                lngJ = lngJ + 1
                ReDim Preserve astrColumnWidths(lngJ) 'Resize the array.
        End Select
    Next lngI
    lngI = 0
    '--------------------------------------------> END CODE BY JAMIE CZERNIK.
    'Access 2000/2002 users can uncomment the line below and remove the split()
    'replacement above.
    'astrColumnWidths = Split(strColumnWidths, ";")'Available in Access 2000/2002 only
    Do Until lngI > UBound(astrColumnWidths) 'Loop through all divisions
        strTemp = strTemp & CSng(astrColumnWidths(lngI)) * sngFactor & ";"
        lngI = lngI + 1
    Loop
    adjustColumnWidths = strTemp
    Erase astrColumnWidths 'Destroy array.
    
End Function

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : getOrigWindow
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Jamie Czernik
' Purpose   : Routine stores the original window dimensions before resizing call it
'             when form loads. (before calling ResizeForm Me!).
'             Call it: Form_Load()
'             [More info in "Important Points" - point 5 - in help file.]
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Public Sub getOrigWindow(frm As Access.Form)

On Error Resume Next

    OrigWindow.Height = frm.WindowHeight
    OrigWindow.Width = frm.WindowWidth

End Sub

'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
' Procedure : RestoreWindow
' DateTime  : 27/01/2003
' Author    : Jamie Czernik
' Purpose   : Routine restores the original window dimensions call it when form closes.
'             Call it: Form_Close()
'             [More info in "Important Points" - point 5 - in help file.]
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Public Sub RestoreWindow()

On Error Resume Next

    Access.DoCmd.MoveSize , , OrigWindow.Width, OrigWindow.Height
    Access.DoCmd.Save
    
End Sub



از یکی از برنامه های دوستان برداشتم ولی یادم نیست .

----------


## شاپرک

این ماژول چیکار میکنه ؟ من که هیچ تغییری ندیدم !!!!!
میشه یک نمونه بذارید ؟

----------


## سنبله کار

با تغییر رزولیشن ابعاد فرم و کنترلهای درون اون تغییر خواهد کرد .

----------


## artdesign

من یه فایل exeمی خوام که resolution رو تغییر بده البته source خود فایل exeرو میخوام

----------


## سنبله کار

تو بخش vb جستجو کنید

----------


## samaneh_h

چه جوری می‌شه تعیین کرد که فرم دقیقان سمت راست صفحه بیفته؟؟(فکر کنم رزولوشن هم یکی از فاکتورهای این تعیین هست.برای همین اینجا سوالم رو مطرح کردم)

----------


## hassan9027

سلام به همه ممنون میشم بگین این متن ماژول رو چجوری باید به پروژم اضافه کنم؟کجاش؟چجوری فراخوانیش کنم

----------


## morteza.m

وقت اجرا به Call Get_System_Metrics گیر می ده. این چیه؟!

----------


## morteza.m

> کافیه در لود هر فرم  بنویسید   ReSizeForm Me
> اینم ماژولش
> 
> '---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ' Module    : modResizeForm
> ' Author    : Jamie Czernik BSc {jamie@jamiessoftware.tk}
> ' Purpose   : Resizes Microsoft Access forms to fit the current screen resolution.
> ' Use       : Work on a back-up copy of your application first.
> '             Change the constant DESIGN_HORZRES to the horizontal screen resolution
> ...



تو خط 263 بجای عبارت 
.FontSize = .FontSize * sngVertFactor
که فونت ها رو به هم میریزه، کد زیر را بنویسید:
.FontSize = .FontSize * IIf(sngVertFactor > sngHorzFactor, sngHorzFactor, sngVertFactor)
نتیجه بهتری میگیرید.

ضمنا وقتی میتونید تغییر رو مشاهده کنید که تو خط 31 و 34 رزولوشنی که برنامه توش طراحی انجام شده رو بنویسید (رزولوشن فعلی سیستم) و بعد برای تست برنامه، رزولوشن سیستم خودتون رو عوض کنید. خوب کار میکنه :)

----------


## گوزن ها

[چطور میشه با تغییر اندازه فرم به همون میزان  کنترل های فرم هم تغییر کنند؟

----------


## naderbahri

بهترین راه کار برای داشتن نرم افزار تحت اکسس که فرمها  آبجکتها و فونتها و... متناسب با رزولیشن تغییر میکنن 

https://goo.gl/6ucaKv

----------


## parsa70

> با تغییر رزولیشن ابعاد فرم و کنترلهای درون اون تغییر خواهد کرد .


سلام من تو برنامه ام استفاده کردم متاسفانه خیلی بزرگ نشون میده اصلا متناسب عوض نمیشه اندازه ها و باید scorll کرد.
راهه دیگه ای هم هست؟؟

----------


## alirezam3233@gmail.com

دوستان من مانیتورم مشکل سخت افزاری پیدا کرده کسی هست آشنا داشته باشه منو راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------


## mani74

شما می توانی با مراجعه به سایت https://monitor-service.ir/ مشکل خودتان را حل کنید.

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام. به نظرم خودتون رو درگیر این کار نکنید که با توجه به رزولوشن ابعاد و ابجکتهای شما تغییر اندازه بدهند. تجربه ای که من دارم اینکه که عرض بزرگترین فرمم بیشتر از 20.5 سانتی متر و ارتفاعش (مجموع ارتفاع هدر و فوتر و دیتیل) بیشتر از 17 نشود.

----------


## mazoolagh

> سلام. به نظرم خودتون رو درگیر این کار نکنید که با توجه به رزولوشن ابعاد و ابجکتهای شما تغییر اندازه بدهند. تجربه ای که من دارم اینکه که عرض بزرگترین فرمم بیشتر از 20.5 سانتی متر و ارتفاعش (مجموع ارتفاع هدر و فوتر و دیتیل) بیشتر از 17 نشود.


بهترین و مفیدترین پاسخ در کل تاپیک

----------


## dastgerdi

با سلام و خداقوت 

برای تغییر ابعاد آبجکت های مختلف در فرم های خودتون متناسب با رزولیشن و تغییر فرم ها از آیتم Anchoring  استفاده کنید.

برای راهنمایی فیلم موجود در لینک زیر را مشاهده کنید.

تغییرات فرم ها در سایز ها و رزولیشن های متنوع در نرم افزار محبوب اکسس

----------

